# Free Indian Language Converter!=>हिन्दी മലയാളം தமிழ்



## gary4gar (Jul 2, 2006)

FREE ONLINE INDIAN LANGUAGE CONVERTERўѕўѕ
Hello Guyz!!!! Check out this COOL TOOL ...Its a free Indian Language Converter that can convert TYPED ENGLISH TEXT FORMAT INTO==>

ENGLISH to
HINDI हिन्दी
MALAYALAM മലയാളം
TAMIL தமிழ்
KANNADA ಕನ್ನಡ
TELUGU తెలుగు
PUNJABI ਗੁਰਮੁਖੀ
BENGALI বংলা

*www.iit.edu/~laksvij/language/index.html


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 3, 2006)

I was searching for something like this since a long tme....


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 3, 2006)

how did you type so that the fonts are in the languages?


----------



## nik_for_you (Jul 3, 2006)

when you copy and paste to other place it shows only question marks (????)


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 3, 2006)

@Ramakrishnan
just go to the link in above post


@nik_for_you if that have been a case then how come i would be able to post words in so many languages here huh


----------



## nik_for_you (Jul 4, 2006)

gary4gar

@nik_for_you if that have been a case then how come i would be able to post words in so many languages here huh[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> try to copy and paste in notepad or word !!!!! and then see ...


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 5, 2006)

got them correct in oopen office and gedit both on my linux machine.if it does not work i think u need to install a language pack.also u can add the text in ur sign below of ur post.very indian or different


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jul 5, 2006)

Use baraha software, it can do the job for all major Indian languages. The link is baraha.com.


----------



## pop143 (Jul 5, 2006)

வணக்கம்


----------



## knight17 (Jul 5, 2006)

pop143 said:
			
		

> ENGLISH to
> HINDI हिन्दी
> MALAYALAM മലയാളം
> TAMIL தமிழ்
> ...



Why is malayalam and Bangali not correct in my browser
Opera 9.
Both of them are displayed as |||||.
??


----------



## roby_is_cool (Jul 6, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> FREE ONLINE INDIAN LANGUAGE CONVERTERўѕўѕ
> Hello Guyz!!!! Check out this COOL TOOL ...Its a free Indian Language Converter that can convert TYPED ENGLISH TEXT FORMAT INTO==>
> 
> ENGLISH to
> ...



i was waiting for this kinda stuff, thanx.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 7, 2006)

If I click on the link of malayalm or tamil or other links nothing happens


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 12, 2006)

^^
try www.baraha.com


----------



## rajat22 (Jul 17, 2006)

Nothing is displayed in Bangla section...with IE6.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 17, 2006)

It imperfect to the point of being useless. Thanks anyway, gary4gar!


----------



## nach p (Jul 20, 2006)

nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> I was searching for something like this since a long tme....



Me too.

Thnx for both links.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 21, 2006)

Have to have all the languages installed on the PC in order for this program to work. I have downloaded the program. It can come handy sometime. But I only have english and simplified chinese in my PC. So all the above post looks like bunch of squares to me like this [][][][][]


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jul 21, 2006)

for christs sake, hasn't anyone ever heard of Unicode?


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 21, 2006)

teknoPhobia said:
			
		

> for christs sake, hasn't anyone ever heard of Unicode?



I think i have seen and heard that word before .. just can't remember from where


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jul 28, 2006)

To view all the fonts , you must have the required fonts on your system and enable Unicode in the browser.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jul 30, 2006)

font as Arial unicode MS, enable advanced views and choose group by Unicode subrange,. Have fun 

for more info: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode

BTW, Firefox has issues when it comes to rendering combined Characters in Unicode


----------



## Sparsh007 (Aug 3, 2006)

thx a lot waiting for something like this for long


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Aug 4, 2006)

rajat22 said:
			
		

> Nothing is displayed in Bangla section...with IE6.



I queried the original developer about this and he replied by stating that due to some inexplicable reason, IE will not display any of the links. Use Firefox. I used firefox and now I am getting the links. Unfortunately, the developers have failed to mention this on their web page.


----------

